# Now where is a handy place to keep a...



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Microphone and stand for instant use....






You will never watch this advert the same again.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*She's at it again..*

Hi.

What else can she pull out of her "special place" Microphone and stand, now an enormous bunch of flowers.. :lol: :lol: :lol:






I wonder what will come out next?. :roll:


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Now come on Ray you are beginning to make this a FETISH 8O


----------

